# .



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

That is deeper than the gelcoat/paint! I would get it looked at sooner than later. Where are you located?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Agreed with JC on getting it looked at

Also is that the original transom? Looks like a brushed finish vs clean from a mold elsewhere.


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> That is deeper than the gelcoat/paint! I would get it looked at sooner than later. Where are you located?


I’m located in Lakeland, Florida which is right in the middle of the state.


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Agreed with JC on getting it looked at
> 
> Also is that the original transom? Looks like a brushed finish vs clean from a mold elsewhere.


Yeah this boat has that kind of finish around the entire boat.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

That's a threat! I'd get that inspected immediately.

You risk more by losing the thing while driving than you do on the water.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

You are about an hr south of me, if you can’t find a good reputable shop locally hit me up. I’ll give ya an honest opinion and estimate to repair.


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Definitely a cover up. I don’t think Ankona brushed gel all over the hardware and rubber lines.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My old SUV had similar issues. I had heard Ankona was fixing the transoms but being so far from their shop I ended up fixing mine at home. The good news is the finish work is easy to match!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> My old SUV had similar issues. I had heard Ankona was fixing the transoms but being so far from their shop I ended up fixing mine at home. The good news is the finish work is easy to match!


I sense sarcasm


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Take that mess to JC and get it over with


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

You're pretty close to the Skiff Shop also. You may want to check with those guys


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

What crack, I don’t see a crack!🤙🏻


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

How bad was it?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Jason M said:


> How bad was it?


Mostly cosmetic, but I did a structural repair anyway to hopefully prevent it from happening again. There was no fillet at the cap/transom joint and the tabbing stopped where the “crack” showed. It was the tabbing pulling free. I ran a nice big fillet with fiber reinforced bonding putty and ran the tabbing all the way up. The tabbing is .75oz, 1708, .75oz,1708,.75oz. She ain’t going anywhere now.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 170206
> View attachment 170207
> View attachment 170208
> View attachment 170209
> ...


Attaboy!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

-1 for not wet sanding and buffing out the area afterwards

Just kidding, well done and strong repair. Good job!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> -1 for not wet sanding and buffing out the area afterwards
> 
> Just kidding, well done and strong repair. Good job!


If I wetsanded and buffed, it wouldn’t have matched.😉


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice job JC!


----------

